# Old Schwinn clock value?



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 14, 2019)

On vacation at Myrtle Beach SC there's a place that has a Schwinn clock for sale, $199. It appears old but it would have to be taken down from near ceiling to tell. 
Checking online if it's a original it's a good price. Reproduction it's probably overpriced. How can I be sure?
First picture it's high up to the right.
Second one is not the clock but what it looks like.






Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 14, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> On vacation at Myrtle Beach SC there's a place that has a Schwinn clock for sale, $199. It appears old but it would have to be taken down from near ceiling to tell.
> Checking online if it's a original it's a good price. Reproduction it's probably overpriced. How can I be sure?
> First picture it's high up to the right.
> Second one is not the clock but what it looks like.View attachment 1096112View attachment 1096111
> ...



I DOUBT THAT THIS IS AN ORIGINAL CLOCK MADE BY SCHWINN.
TWENTY FIVE OR SO YEARS AGO IT WAS PRODUCED FOR
SCHWINN COLLECTORS.  YOU CAN PROBABLY GET ONE FOR $160.
I CANNOT VERIFY THE ACCURACY OF MY COMMENTS, BUT I HAVE ONE.


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2019)

An original Schwinn clock for $199 sound way too low.If it sounds too good to be true it probably is fake.
.


----------



## stoney (Nov 14, 2019)

I have been in that place I believe. It is on the main drag "tourist trap" area. Much of the stuff in that place is repop, new stuff. There are a few original items and they are priced way above the true value. They know the values. That being said I believe that clock is fake.


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 14, 2019)

Here's a sale thread of a similar repop: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-lighted-clock-by-american-retro-llc.54882/
The label on the back reads "American Retro LLC Dinuba, California" It looks like it sold for $140 in 2014. Hope that helps.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 14, 2019)

Its a newer clock. I have one...they're cool


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 15, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> On vacation at Myrtle Beach SC there's a place that has a Schwinn clock for sale, $199. It appears old but it would have to be taken down from near ceiling to tell.
> Checking online if it's a original it's a good price. Reproduction it's probably overpriced. How can I be sure?
> First picture it's high up to the right.
> Second one is not the clock but what it looks like.View attachment 1096112View attachment 1096111
> ...




HAS ANY CABE GUY EVER SEEN AN ORIGINAL CLOCK LIKE THIS?


----------

